# grafik knittern



## sympathisant (30. September 2010)

moin .. 

kann mir jemand sagen ob es bei gimp oder vielleicht nem anderen free-grafik-bearbeitungstool die möglichkeit gibt, die grafik zu "knittern". so dass es aussieht wie papier?

oder kann mir jemand, der ein entsprechendes programm hat sowas machen?

thx


----------



## Ennia (30. September 2010)

Mit einem transparenten Layer auf dem du RGB Noise (red 0,5/ rest 0) und Gauß'sche Flecken (10px-15px) erzeugst. Danach machst du einen neuen Channel (Deckkraft 100%) den du von mir aus "Knitter" nennst wo du dann noch einen Plastic Noise Filter drauf machst. Da musst du etwas rumspielen mit den Werten, aber nimm auf jeden Fall "zufällige Anordnung".


Hab ne bessere Methode gefunden ^^

Mach eine Neue Datei, die so groß ist, wei dein Papier, dass du knittern möchtest. Der Farbmodus sollte RGB sein und das Dokument einen weißen Hintergrund besitzen. Stelle dann mit 'D' die Farben auf schwarz und weiß. Mit dem Filter Differenz-Wolken bei den Renderfiltern machst du nun deine Knitter (drück einfach so lange 'Strg'+'F' bis es passt).
Jetzt machst du noch ein Relief daraus, sodass es wie echte Knitter aussieht. (Verzerren - Relief..)

mit der Gradiationskurfe (Farben - Kurve) passt du die Helligkeit/Kontrast noch ein wenig an und fertig - Zieh die Kurve von der Mitte aus etwas nach oben links.

Ich hab jetzt nur schnell schnell was gebastelt, aber mit etwas mehr Mühe, bekommst du deine Knitter. Jetzt legst du dieses Bild einfach über dein zu zerknitternedes als halbtransparente Ebene und fertig...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (30. September 2010)

Ennia schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt nur schnell schnell was gebastelt, aber mit etwas mehr Mühe, bekommst du deine Knitter. Jetzt legst du dieses Bild einfach über dein zu zerknitternedes als halbtransparente Ebene und fertig...




Kenn mich mit GIMP nicht so aus aber gibts da keinen Ebenenmodus wie in PS wie addieren oder sowas?^^


----------



## Yadiz (30. September 2010)

Ebenenmodus gibts, wie die meisten anderen Funktionen in PS auch :>


----------



## sympathisant (1. Oktober 2010)

schon mal danke. ich versuchs am WE mal.


----------

